# Tybee sheepsherders



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

this may not be off the pier...
but if you know the man that herds the sheepies on the Tybee pier then you know, thats his boy!!!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*this is MY first*

accidentally caught my first by watching trey's dad, coach...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

my 7lbs. is small in comparison...


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*pictures*

i sure wish those pictures would open


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*Drum*











drum from a pier you can throw to....can you see whats in the background?


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

nope led the pictures wont open on my cpu, just boxes with x's in them


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*coach*



ledweightII said:


> accidentally caught my first by watching trey's dad, coach...


treys the man on the sheeps his dads better then him tho bye the way how is coach someons said he has surgery on his eyes


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Trout MAn said:


> nope led the pictures wont open on my cpu, just boxes with x's in them


anybody else not getting this pic?
im not cpu literate enough to diagnose but perhaps it may be your active x not allowing it to open...try right click and see what comes up...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

ledweightII said:


> anybody else not getting this pic?
> im not cpu literate enough to diagnose but perhaps it may be your active x not allowing it to open...try right click and see what comes up...


The best thing to do for when you want to post pictures. Go to a web site like Photobucket. Upload your photos to there and then you just copy and paste the image address (which will be right under it once you have loaded them to photobucket) its the easiest


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry, Forbidden.
You don't have permission to access this URL on this server.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Go to www.imageshack.us or photobucket.com, upload them and then post the links here. You don't have to register an imageshack account, just make sure you bookmark the links or save them in a notepad document.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

did these work?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That got it, nice fish, good job.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*sheepies*

great job led.....yea it looks familiar:fishing::fishing: my second home last year


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Congrats on the haul.


----------

